# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  الليلة ووووووب عليك يا عطية - (فهامات يومية)

## خالد سليمان طه

*الف مبروك شباب
بحمد الله اليوم من اجمل الايام  التى مرت على المريخ العظيم فى الفترة الاخيرة
وحقيقة اليوم التسجيلات كانت ختامه مسك
عشان كده دايرين نعمل بوست ترفيهى نضحك ونتونس فيهو شوية تعبير عن مدى فرحتنا اليوم
ومن هسع لا عزاء لاصحاب الفهامات
ولا عزاء لاصحاب الجواميس ولا حتى الاوبيض ضميرك زاتو
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*اليومين الفاتت دى تعبتا تعب عشان اعرف عطية دا منو؟؟؟
كل ما ادخل المنبر القى الشباب يكوركو يا عطية 
ياربى عطية دا منو؟
محترف جديد؟
اها الليلة اكتشفتا انو مافى اى زول اسمو عطية سجلو المريخ
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*واصحاب الجيوب الخاوية
والانوف المزكومة
والمواسير المختومة
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*اها بديت افتش واهبش بى جاى وجاى لحدى ما عرفتو
وشكرا لكل القوات الصديقة
ولكن ليس كل ما يعرف يقال
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


حلوة وملعوبة 


بس مين عطية دا؟
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

اليومين الفاتت دى تعبتا تعب عشان اعرف عطية دا منو؟؟؟
كل ما ادخل المنبر القى الشباب يكوركو يا عطية 
ياربى عطية دا منو؟
محترف جديد؟
اها الليلة اكتشفتا انو مافى اى زول اسمو عطية سجلو المريخ



المريخ ما يقدر يسجل عطية
مش لو جابوا الوالي
عطية ماضي عقد مع الجماعة مدي الحياة
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*وناس جماعة عطية من ما عرفوا الخبر رقدو قش
وحاليا عاقدين اجتماع سرى فى ..............
طبعا عرفتا وين يا غندور
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*واتصالات دولية ومحلية وتحانيس ورشاوى
وانا ثابت عند موقفى
ما صاحب مبدا وكده
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*اسئلة ليست للاجابة للشاعر اليا ابو ماضى
هل انا يا بحر منك؟؟؟
اصحيح ما رووهو عنى وعنك؟؟؟؟؟
ام كذب وبهتان وافكا؟؟؟؟؟؟
ضحكت امواجه منى وقالت
لســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ت ادرى
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*وووووووووب عليك ياعطيه.....
المسخ علينا بوست الطعميه...
شغل الدريسه بطريقه وهميه...
وحلات البوست لو اتلميتو ميه..
*

----------


## yassirali66

*اصحيح ما رووهو عنى وعنك؟؟؟؟؟

نعم صحييييييييييح.....
بنكرها ليييييييييه...
ما انا الراااااااااجل....
(شامين ريحة شنو؟)
ووووووب عليك ياعطيه

*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*وشاعر النيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــل قال
هل انا يا عمال الدريسة منكم
اصحيح ما حكوهو ناس بيتر عنى وعنكم
اما حسادة وحقد عذابة منكم
ضحكت حلوووووووووووووووووووووووم وقال
اسال العنبة الرامية فوق بيتكم
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*والليلة  القطر صفر :596746:



*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

والليلة القطر صفر :596746:






انت يا نصر الفى يمين الصورة دا مش ياهو عطية زاتو؟؟؟
واضح صح؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

انت يا نصر الفى يمين الصورة دا مش ياهو عطية زاتو؟؟؟
واضح صح؟؟



 
ان عطية فيه من هذا المقصود شبه في حاجة

لكن عطية أعرض بكثير ولم يأكل دجاجة

عطية رجل قومي لا يلبس لبس خواجة





الليلة أوووووووووووب عليك ياعطية أنا قلت حاجة
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

وشاعر النيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــل قال
هل انا يا عمال الدريسة منكم
اصحيح ما حكوهو ناس بيتر عنى وعنكم
اما حسادة وحقد عذابة منكم
ضحكت حلوووووووووووووووووووووووم وقال
اسال العنبة الرامية فوق بيتكم



 

في رواية أخري

أسأل العجلة المرمية في بيتنا
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

في رواية أخري

أسأل العجلة المرمية في بيتنا



العجلة ولا اللستك الامامى البيفتحوا بيه الباب
                        	*

----------


## hass6666

*عطيـــه للحــديـــد



صح يا أبووضاح
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*Am sorry .. I have to use my Fahama
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*u'dm ,hghwfu ,[ihk gulgm ,hp]m>>!!!
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

العجلة ولا اللستك الامامى البيفتحوا بيه الباب



حتي انت يابروووتس!!!!!!
وووووووب عليك ياعطيه..
عزيز علينا لكن شن نسو...
تسجيلات وانتهت....
رجعنا للفهامات....
وبي اللستك القدامي...
ماحصاد يوم وماقادر مسكين حرااام...
جوه تلقي شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ووووووووووب عليك ياعطيه
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

am sorry .. I have to use my fahama



ارجع امشي لي بيت العزابه...
ده هنا بتااااع عطيه....
بتاع الافر تايم....
مسكين البدا يامل

*

----------


## yassirali66

*هو  وينو عطييييييييييييييييه؟
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

في رواية أخري

أسأل العجلة المرمية في بيتنا



عجلتك عايزه لستك امامي!!!!!!!
ووزنة طاااااااااااااااره

*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

هو وينو عطييييييييييييييييه؟



 على حسب مصادرنا عطية وبقية الخلية فى اجتماع سرى هناااااك فى البرد دا
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

على حسب مصادرنا عطية وبقية الخلية فى اجتماع سرى هناااااك فى البرد دا



 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاية

كمان جابت ليها برد

والله سهي سهي 


الليلة أوووووووووووووب عليييييييييييييك ياعطية
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*عطية المريخ 100-100
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فائزمصطفى جعفر
					

عطية المريخ 100-100



مبروك للحماس

ومقطع جميل ينفع للناس التعبئة والجماهير
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

u'dm ,hghwfu ,[ihk gulgm ,hp]m>>!!!



 
فسروا لي دي يا بتوع الاوفرتايم
مش أحسن الفهامـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات؟؟؟



تخريمة
معليش يا أواب 
قصدنا الاقتباس .. جانا التعديل
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

فسروا لي دي يا بتوع الاوفرتايم

مش أحسن الفهامـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات؟؟؟ 


تخريمة
معليش يا أواب 

قصدنا الاقتباس .. جانا التعديل



 
دي تفسيرها

أنت وقت ماقادر تقتبس بتعدل مالك

أريتو كان افتبسني ريحني من تعديل الناس الدايرين يقتبسوا ديل




خارج التفسير:
برضو وووووووووووووووووووووب
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

ان عطية فيه من هذا المقصود شبه في حاجة

لكن عطية أعرض بكثير ولم يأكل دجاجة

عطية رجل قومي لا يلبس لبس خواجة





الليلة أوووووووووووب عليك ياعطية أنا قلت حاجة



عطيه جاااب شمارااات الجدااااده
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اهو ده عطيه !!


@



@



@



@



@



@



*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

مبروك للحماس

ومقطع جميل ينفع للناس التعبئة والجماهير



كدي ظااااااااااااهره....
وووووووووب ياعطيه
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

فسروا لي دي يا بتوع الاوفرتايم
مش أحسن الفهامـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات؟؟؟



تخريمة
معليش يا أواب 
قصدنا الاقتباس .. جانا التعديل



ماااالك بقيت ذي عطيه...
مافارز الاقتباس من التعديل..
وووووب عليك ياعطيه...
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

اهو ده عطيه !!


@



@



@



@



@



@






والليله والليله...
الشمش وقعت...
يازول انت ماعارف عطيه ده منو؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا برررررررره
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ياجماعة أنا ماشي أنوم



عشان نمرق من سيرة عطية دي




بس وصية الناس المساهرين  يوبوبووووووووووووو للصباح

عشان نلقي البوست دا فوق و الواطة ماتفلل عليه
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الكلمات الدلالية (Tags)الليلة, عليك, عطية, وووووووووووووب

الكلمات الدلالية زاتها قالت عائزة جاموسة لباشكيري
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 7 ( الأعضاء 7 والزوار 0) ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ‏حريري, ‏yassirali66, ‏نصرالدين أحمد علي, ‏طارق
 حامد 

يا الحبيب ما تخاف دا تشابه اسماء ساكت
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

الكلمات الدلالية (tags)الليلة, عليك, عطية, وووووووووووووب

الكلمات الدلالية زاتها قالت عائزة جاموسة لباشكيري



والله يا شيخ طارق ناس خالدونا ونصر الدين وياسر
ديل اللباشكيرى زآآآآآآآآتها ما بتنفع معاهم . . . 
قلت لى الكلمات الدلالية زاتها طلعت كيت ؟؟
قال عطيه قال
يا نصرالدين خدنى معاك  . . . تصبحوا على خير
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

الكلمات الدلالية (tags)الليلة, عليك, عطية, وووووووووووووب

الكلمات الدلالية زاتها قالت عائزة جاموسة لباشكيري



 يا شيخ طارق الافضل ليك ما تفهم
وكان فهمتا ما تشم
وكان شميت قول
الليلة وووووووووووووووووووب عليك يا عطية
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

ياجماعة أنا ماشي أنوم



عشان نمرق من سيرة عطية دي




بس وصية الناس المساهرين  يوبوبووووووووووووو للصباح

عشان نلقي البوست دا فوق و الواطة ماتفلل عليه



تمشي وييييين؟
مخلينا برانا....
احنا راجيين عمال الدريسه....
:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h
                        	*

----------


## ابو راما

*عطية البعرفو انا صعب صعب صعب  يا خالد
دا لو لمي فيك ابو اللصيق بس
يا خي دا لما ليك في جماعة 
قلب ليك لونم قلب
عجزوا ولسة لا صق فيهم
من احفاده الحسكنيت 
والضريسة
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*عطية يقعد اسامة التهاون لموسم تااااااااااااااااااااااااني للمهلهل
*

----------


## الصادق

*والله يا خالد لحدى الساعة 12 أنا كنت متأكد إنه عطية صديقى الشخصى وراقد
معانا بى غادى فى الصالون . إكتشفت ليك إنه الراجل إتسلل  قاعد فى إجتماع 
الجماعة وقاعد يمين الريس على طول (ضراعه اليمين ) . طبعا عطية حافظ لوحو
كويس . يعنى الحكاية بايظة مافى كلام . مبروك عطية  . عليك يهم .
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو راما
					

عطية البعرفو انا صعب صعب صعب يا خالد
دا لو لمي فيك ابو اللصيق بس
يا خي دا لما ليك في جماعة 
قلب ليك لونم قلب
عجزوا ولسة لا صق فيهم
من احفاده الحسكنيت 
والضريسة









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة azmi shosh
					

عطية يقعد اسامة التهاون لموسم تااااااااااااااااااااااااني للمهلهل









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق
					

والله يا خالد لحدى الساعة 12 أنا كنت متأكد إنه عطية صديقى الشخصى وراقد
معانا بى غادى فى الصالون . إكتشفت ليك إنه الراجل إتسلل قاعد فى إجتماع 
الجماعة وقاعد يمين الريس على طول (ضراعه اليمين ) . طبعا عطية حافظ لوحو
كويس . يعنى الحكاية بايظة مافى كلام . مبروك عطية . عليك يهم .



 
ألحق ياخاااااااااااااااااااااااااالد

عطـــــــــــــــــــية اتفتل 

ياناس عطية لو بيقدر علي جنس فتلكم دا

كان خالد قال ليه


الليلة ووووووووووووووب عليك ياعطية
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

ألحق ياخاااااااااااااااااااااااااالد

عطـــــــــــــــــــية اتفتل 

ياناس عطية لو بيقدر علي جنس فتلكم دا

كان خالد قال ليه


الليلة ووووووووووووووب عليك ياعطية



كفايه فتلة اللستك القدامي....
ما تفتلو بوست عطييييه..
ووووووب عليك ياعطيه...
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) ‏نصرالدين أحمد علي, ‏Ehab M. Ali

صباح الخير

ويييييييين العمود . دا يوم الزول يصبح فيه جيعان

شدو سلك الكهرباء وأجدعوا لينا العمود

ياخبر اليوم ببلاش بكرة مجان



مانسناك ياعطية
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*[frame="1 80"]Ehab M. Ali[/frame]
ياخبر اليوم ببلاش بكرة مجان
*

----------


## yassirali66

*يااااخواانا مااشفتو عطيه؟
*

----------


## asimayis

*الله بيني وبينك عطيه ماحبابو
الحمدلله فارقناه فراق الطريفي لاتحاد الخرطوم
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*ههههههههههههههههههه
تصفحت بوست عطيه فايقنت ان بعضهم فاطى سطر عديل 
وحرررررررررررم ياسر وطلاق برنسيسة ماقادر اكتب من الضحك الله يجازى محنكم
كلكم خطرين
@ 

@ 

@
بالمناسبة دى عطيه ده منو:dunno:
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر;2[center
					
				
 [/center]



بالمناسبة دى عطيه ده منو:dunno:



 اسال العنبة الرامية فوق بيتكم
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*الله يجازي الكان السبب ..

كل يوم تسجلو لينا واحد جديد ..

عطية ده منو وبلعب وين وفي ياتو سكة ..؟؟؟؟

والقطر الشال عطية يتفرتق مية مية !!

*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

اسال العنبة الرامية فوق بيتكم



عنبتنا كوركت عديل كده ياخالد سليمان  

وعطيه اتعذب فى عمرو
ياخالد
 بعدين انت الايام دى ركز على الحضرى ياخ خليك مع الاحداث 
وحاول اشغل نفسك واعمل اتصالات بكوستى والابيض

وكلو من كوستى والابيض:14_6_18[1]:
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

الله يجازي الكان السبب ..

كل يوم تسجلو لينا واحد جديد ..

عطية ده منو وبلعب وين وفي ياتو سكة ..؟؟؟؟

والقطر الشال عطية يتفرتق مية مية !!



كلو منك انت خشمك بقه خفيف
اصبر بث:8rf:
بالمناسبه دى مفتاح كوستى كم ياعصفوره:meg005:
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

كلو منك انت خشمك بقه خفيف
اصبر بث:8rf:
بالمناسبه دى مفتاح كوستى كم ياعصفوره:meg005:



وردة ثلاثة وردات وردة
مش دة المفتاح يا نصر ولا انا غلطان
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

اهو ده عطيه !!


@



@



@



@



@



@






 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عطيه ياعطيه وينو عطيه 
سافر مع عطيه مشى وين عطيه
اكل الطعميه
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

عنبتنا كوركت عديل كده ياخالد سليمان 


وعطيه اتعذب فى عمرو
ياخالد
بعدين انت الايام دى ركز على الحضرى ياخ خليك مع الاحداث 
وحاول اشغل نفسك واعمل اتصالات بكوستى والابيض 

وكلو من كوستى والابيض:14_6_18[1]:



 
:1 (43): كوستي القطر زماااااااااااااااااااان بطل يجي بيها:14_6_5[1]:
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

عنبتنا كوركت عديل كده ياخالد سليمان 


وعطيه اتعذب فى عمرو
ياخالد
بعدين انت الايام دى ركز على الحضرى ياخ خليك مع الاحداث 
وحاول اشغل نفسك واعمل اتصالات بكوستى والابيض 

وكلو من كوستى والابيض:14_6_18[1]:










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

كلو منك انت خشمك بقه خفيف
اصبر بث:8rf:

بالمناسبه دى مفتاح كوستى كم ياعصفوره:meg005:






اللييييييييييييييييييلة اووووووووب عليك ياعطية




في زول قال دك 

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

وردة ثلاثة وردات وردة
مش دة المفتاح يا نصر ولا انا غلطان



 
واحد تلاتة واحد

دي الضيعت عطية 


ابقي ليك علي واحدة ياعطية
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

وردة ثلاثة وردات وردة
مش دة المفتاح يا نصر ولا انا غلطان



انا غلطـــــــــــــــــان 

:ANSmile06::ANSmile06::ANSmile06:
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

وردة ثلاثة وردات وردة
مش دة المفتاح يا نصر ولا انا غلطان









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

انا غلطـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاـن 

:ansmile06::ansmile06::ansmile06:



 
قال أووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ب


















































































عليك ياعطية
                        	*

----------


## رزان عبيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

 

بس مين عطية دا؟



أسألني دبُل عليك النبي:error::error:
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

ههههههههههههههههههه
تصفحت بوست عطيه فايقنت ان بعضهم فاطى سطر عديل 
وحرررررررررررم ياسر وطلاق برنسيسة ماقادر اكتب من الضحك الله يجازى محنكم
كلكم خطرين
@ 

@ 

@
بالمناسبة دى عطيه ده منو:dunno:



كلنا خطرين الا عطييييييييييه...
مسكين عطييييييه....
هو منو عطيييييه؟
وساااكن ويييين؟

*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

الكلمات الدلالية (tags)الليلة, عليك, عطية, وووووووووووووب

الكلمات الدلالية زاتها قالت عائزة جاموسة لباشكيري



كلماتكم الدلاليه لو شمت حااااااجه....
برضو حتقول وووووب عليك ياعطيه!!!!!
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 7 ( الأعضاء 7 والزوار 0) ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ‏حريري, ‏yassirali66, ‏نصرالدين أحمد علي, ‏طارق
 حامد 

يا الحبيب ما تخاف دا تشابه اسماء ساكت



دقت في العارضه........
ووووووووب عليك ياعطيه
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

والله يا شيخ طارق ناس خالدونا ونصر الدين وياسر
ديل اللباشكيرى زآآآآآآآآتها ما بتنفع معاهم . . . 
قلت لى الكلمات الدلالية زاتها طلعت كيت ؟؟
قال عطيه قال
يا نصرالدين خدنى معاك  . . . تصبحوا على خير



يااخوي الجاموسه بره ويعيده...
ولمن تجي رااااجعه بترجع تعبااااانه...
تخليها ترتااااح ولا طوالي تحلب لبنهاااااااا
ووووووووووب عايك ياعطيه.....
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

يا شيخ طارق الافضل ليك ما تفهم
وكان فهمتا ما تشم
وكان شميت قول
الليلة وووووووووووووووووووب عليك يا عطية



ياشيخ طااارق انتو عجلات ماعندكم!!!!
ولا عمااال دريسه!!!!!
ولو شميت مافي مشكله....
المشكله في عطيه...
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رزان عبيد
					

أسألني دبُل عليك النبي:error::error:



 رزان يا بتى عليك النبى
موضوع عطية دا اطلعى منو؟؟
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

ياشيخ طااارق انتو عجلات ماعندكم!!!!
ولا عمااال دريسه!!!!!
ولو شميت مافي مشكله....
المشكله في عطيه...



ما اظن قطر فيها قطر
وكان قطر فيها قطر كان شيخ طارق قال
الليلة وووووووووووووووووووووب عليك يا عطية
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

اسال العنبة الرامية فوق بيتكم



راميه فوق بيت نااااس منو؟؟؟؟
ياااخوانا عطيه وييييييين؟
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

الله يجازي الكان السبب ..

كل يوم تسجلو لينا واحد جديد ..

عطية ده منو وبلعب وين وفي ياتو سكة ..؟؟؟؟

والقطر الشال عطية يتفرتق مية مية !!




بيلعب في السكه حديد....
عطيه مابركب القطر...
عطيه عجله بس......
الله يكون في عون عطيه...
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

عنبتنا كوركت عديل كده ياخالد سليمان  

وعطيه اتعذب فى عمرو
ياخالد
 بعدين انت الايام دى ركز على الحضرى ياخ خليك مع الاحداث 
وحاول اشغل نفسك واعمل اتصالات بكوستى والابيض

وكلو من كوستى والابيض:14_6_18[1]:



ناااس الابيض يبرو....
وناس كوستي ديل المحنه...
او  وووووووب عليك ياعطيه
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

ياشيخ طااارق انتو عجلات ماعندكم!!!!
ولا عمااال دريسه!!!!!
ولو شميت مافي مشكله....
المشكله في عطيه...



تآآآآآآآآآآآنى  . . . . .  !!
الله يقطع عطيه وسنين عطيه . . . . 
يا شيخ طارق الناس ديل رجعوا تآآآآآآآآنى . . .
استعمل سلطاتك وامنع الشم ده فى المنبر 
واللا نحن زآآآآآآآتو بعد شويه حا نبقى شمامين
ود البقعه ويييييين . . . خلى يجى هنا يشوف الشم على اصولو !! 
:54685::54685::54685:
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

كلو منك انت خشمك بقه خفيف
اصبر بث:8rf:
بالمناسبه دى مفتاح كوستى كم ياعصفوره:meg005:



انت من زمن المفاتيح..
زكرتنا بعمال الدريسه....
قديم قدم القطر...
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

عطيه ياعطيه وينو عطيه 
سافر مع عطيه مشى وين عطيه
اكل الطعميه



سافر مع عطيه مشى وين عطيه
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

:1 (43): كوستي القطر زماااااااااااااااااااان بطل يجي :14_6_5[1]:بيها



المشكله في كوستي...
سكتكم دايره تصليح؟؟؟
نجيب ليكم ناااس الدريسه..
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

تآآآآآآآآآآآنى  . . . . .  !!
الله يقطع عطيه وسنين عطيه . . . . 
يا شيخ طارق الناس ديل رجعوا تآآآآآآآآنى . . .
استعمل سلطاتك وامنع الشم ده فى المنبر 
واللا نحن زآآآآآآآتو بعد شويه حا نبقى شمامين
ود البقعه ويييييين . . . خلى يجى هنا يشوف الشم على اصولو !! 
:54685::54685::54685:



هااهاهاهااااااااااااي
الابيض ضميرك والله قطعت مصاريني من الضحك....
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

ما اظن قطر فيها قطر
وكان قطر فيها قطر كان شيخ طارق قال
الليلة وووووووووووووووووووووب عليك يا عطية



المشكله في الدلريسه!!!
تعبها كتير وعجلاته كتار...
وبعد ده تشم.....
ووووب عليك ياعطيه

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

تآآآآآآآآآآآنى . . . . . !!
الله يقطع عطيه وسنين عطيه . . . . 
يا شيخ طارق الناس ديل رجعوا تآآآآآآآآنى . . .
استعمل سلطاتك وامنع الشم ده فى المنبر 
واللا نحن زآآآآآآآتو بعد شويه حا نبقى شمامين
ود البقعه ويييييين . . . خلى يجى هنا يشوف الشم على اصولو !! 
:54685::54685::54685:



هههههههههههههههههههههاية
والله جنس تبلوغ أو كما قال أواب  (أصغر منك بعشرين سنة أسلك منك بي سنة)

كان كدي نخلي الشم نرجع لي الكسارات

ويييييين التلاجة ياعظمة



هسي أنا قلت أووووووووب عليك
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

تآآآآآآآآآآآنى . . . . . !!
الله يقطع عطيه وسنين عطيه . . . . 
يا شيخ طارق الناس ديل رجعوا تآآآآآآآآنى . . .
استعمل سلطاتك وامنع الشم ده فى المنبر 
واللا نحن زآآآآآآآتو بعد شويه حا نبقى شمامين
ود البقعه ويييييين . . . خلى يجى هنا يشوف الشم على اصولو !! 
:54685::54685::54685:



انت يا الابيض اخوى حالتى انا خاتيك ضهر تقوم تنادى لينا ناس 999
الفيك اتعرفت يالاوبيض ضميرك ياخوى
لكن احنا برضو لا بنخاف ولا بننهرش وعندنا الضهر بس نكورك 
ووووووووب عليك ياعطية
وعطية يجى طاير ..
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

هههههههههههههههههههههاية
والله جنس تبلوغ أو كما قال أواب (أصغر منك بعشرين سنة أسلك منك بي سنة)

كان كدي نخلي الشم نرجع لي الكسارات

ويييييين التلاجة ياعظمة



هسي أنا قلت أووووووووب عليك









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

انت يا الابيض اخوى حالتى انا خاتيك ضهر تقوم تنادى لينا ناس 999
الفيك اتعرفت يالاوبيض ضميرك ياخوى
لكن احنا برضو لا بنخاف ولا بننهرش وعندنا الضهر بس نكورك 
ووووووووب عليك ياعطية
وعطية يجى طاير ..



 
بس تحبوا تدخلونا في حرج  مع ناسنا ساي

أنا أقتبست الأتنين مع بعض شوفوا انتوا وأحكموا

أنا قلت ياعظمة وخالد قال ياعطية

عشان ما يتلخبط عليكم الاختصاص
مين قال 
أووووووووووووب عليك ياعطية 
حكمة والله وحكاية  الحروف بت عم بعض
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 0) ‏نصرالدين أحمد علي, ‏الأبيض ضميرك, ‏رزان عبيد 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههاية

اخير تشوفي ليك زفة تانية

تغليبة
غلبااااااااااااااااااااااااانين
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

هههههههههههههههههههههاية
والله جنس تبلوغ أو كما قال أواب  (أصغر منك بعشرين سنة أسلك منك بي سنة)

كان كدي نخلي الشم نرجع لي الكسارات

ويييييين التلاجة ياعظمة



هسي أنا قلت أووووووووب عليك




والقال اووووب عليك ياعطيه منو؟
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

انت يا الابيض اخوى حالتى انا خاتيك ضهر تقوم تنادى لينا ناس 999
الفيك اتعرفت يالاوبيض ضميرك ياخوى
لكن احنا برضو لا بنخاف ولا بننهرش وعندنا الضهر بس نكورك 
ووووووووب عليك ياعطية
وعطية يجى طاير ..



عطيه بالبنفسجي؟
وووب عليك ياعطيه
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

بس تحبوا تدخلونا في حرج  مع ناسنا ساي

أنا أقتبست الأتنين مع بعض شوفوا انتوا وأحكموا

أنا قلت ياعظمة وخالد قال ياعطية

عشان ما يتلخبط عليكم الاختصاص
مين قال 
أووووووووووووب عليك ياعطية 
حكمة والله وحكاية  الحروف بت عم بعض



أنا قلت ياعظمة وخالد قال ياعطية
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 0) ‏نصرالدين أحمد علي, ‏الأبيض ضميرك, ‏رزان عبيد 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههاية

اخير تشوفي ليك زفة تانية

تغليبة
غلبااااااااااااااااااااااااانين



هاهاهااااااااااااي
العافيه تبراها السلامه...
ده ما حق رزانات....
ده حق طرزانات..
او وووووب عليك ياعطيه
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

هاهاهااااااااااااي
العافيه تبراها السلامه...
ده ما حق رزانات....
ده حق طرزانات..
او وووووب عليك ياعطيه



هم كان طرزانات كان قالوا
الليلة ووووووووووب عليك يا عطية؟؟؟
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

هم كان طرزانات كان قالوا
الليلة ووووووووووب عليك يا عطية؟؟؟



 
المرض سلطان الطرزان عيان
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 5 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 1) ‏الصفوى, ‏الأبيض ضميرك, ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏نصرالدين أحمد علي
عطيه
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

هم كان طرزانات كان قالوا
الليلة ووووووووووب عليك يا عطية؟؟؟



طرزانات بس كاانو  فتراااانين...
ووووب عليك ياعطيه....
الله يستر من البنسلين..
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 4 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 0) ‏الصفوى, ‏الأبيض ضميرك, ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏نصرالدين أحمد علي



ديل بيشاهدو في عطييييييييييه....
عطيه بيقول ليكم اديكم معانا
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏الأبيض ضميرك 
شايفك منتهى التامل الظاهر البخرة وصلتك
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏الأبيض ضميرك 
شايفك منتهى التامل الظاهر البخرة وصلتك



 
هههههههههههههههههاي 

أنا غايتو الزول دا ما جنبي 

الجنبوا يبخر ليهو ... شففوه ساي الزول دا المراقب صاحبه

أي واحد عنده بخرتين يديهو واحدة
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 0) ‏نصرالدين أحمد علي, ‏الأبيض ضميرك, ‏البرنسيسه+ 


البت دي ما من عوايدها .... مش يالأخضر


أنت وقعت وبصمت ياخالد 

هل أنت موافق ياحضري
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏الأبيض ضميرك 
شايفك منتهى التامل الظاهر البخرة وصلتك



هههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى . . . ههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
          هههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى . . . ههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
هههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى . . . ههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!


          هههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى . . . ههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
هههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى . . . ههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
          هههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى . . . ههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخ يا مصارينى !!!

لكن هى ما بخره
انا غايتو شميت . . . الليله وووووووووووووب عليك يا عطيه

يجازى محنك يا خالدونا ههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
كده نقول للجاموسه مع السلامه 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

هههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى . . . ههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
هههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى . . . ههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
هههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى . . . ههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!


هههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى . . . ههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
هههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى . . . ههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
هههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى . . . ههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخ يا مصارينى !!!

لكن هى ما بخره
انا غايتو شميت . . . الليله وووووووووووووب عليك يا عطيه

يجازى محنك يا خالدونا ههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
كده نقول للجاموسه مع السلامه 



 
غايتو لو فضل ليك باقي شوية من المصيرين 

حاسب الصفوي دا بتاع بخرات 

قول ههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي قبل ما تصلك

الصفوي دا أخو أخوان ولا محتاج لي اتوسط ليك عشان بخرة



الصفوي اديهو الفهامتين 2 و3
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



يابتي بوست اعمامك ده اتخارجي منو...
للطرزانات فقط

*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

هههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى . . . ههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
          هههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى . . . ههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
هههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى . . . ههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!


          هههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى . . . ههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
هههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى . . . ههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
          هههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى . . . ههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخ يا مصارينى !!!

لكن هى ما بخره
انا غايتو شميت . . . الليله وووووووووووووب عليك يا عطيه

يجازى محنك يا خالدونا ههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
كده نقول للجاموسه مع السلامه 



حمدا لله علي السلامه.....
بس ما تضحك كتير وتعب نفسك ذي عطيه....
وبعدين تقول 
وووووووب عليك يالابيض ضميرك
*

----------


## yassirali66

*نجيكم بعد ساعه
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*انا عطية
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

انا عطية



 يا اخوانا الزول دا كلموهو شايفو بكل فخر بيقول انا عطية
طيب كان عطية قول
الليلة ووووووووووب عليك يا الغسينابى:hellocv4::hellocv4::hellocv4:
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

يا اخوانا الزول دا كلموهو شايفو بكل فخر بيقول انا عطية
طيب كان عطية قول
الليلة ووووووووووب عليك يا الغسينابى:hellocv4::hellocv4::hellocv4:



الليلة ووووووووووب عليك يا الغسينابى
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 0) ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏yassirali66, ‏طارق حامد
مرحب بيك يا ريس لو ما فهمتا حاجة لى هسع قول
الليلة ووووب عليك يالابيض ضميرك
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*اوووووووووووووووب عليً اها في حاجة تاني
تفويتة
عليكم الله انت شغالين كدة وماعارفين عطية منو
عندما انتهيت من بناء سفينتى ... جفت كل بحور العالم
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

اوووووووووووووووب عليً اها في حاجة تاني
تفويتة
عليكم الله انت شغالين كدة وماعارفين عطية منو
عندما انتهيت من بناء سفينتى ... جفت كل بحور العالم



 يا ياسر الق الزول دا رسل ليهو بخرة قبل ما .............
والليلة ووووووووووووب يا غسينابى 
كان اخير ليك وجع الضرس
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 0) ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏yassirali66, ‏طارق حامد 
يا حكومة فى زول عدل فى عنوان البوست دا يا تورونى دا منو يا بكلم ليكم













عطــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــية
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

يا ياسر الق الزول دا رسل ليهو بخرة قبل ما .............
والليلة ووووووووووووب يا غسينابى 
كان اخير ليك وجع الضرس



والله الضرس اخير....
وموضوع البخره خليهو...
كان شماها...
الليله ووووب عليك يالغسينابي...
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 0) ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏yassirali66, ‏طارق حامد 
يا حكومة فى زول عدل فى عنوان البوست دا يا تورونى دا منو يا بكلم ليكم
عطـــــــــــــية



عطيه ما تكلموا.....
جاااي تعبااان...
وطااارتو مفتوله....
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

يا ياسر الق الزول دا رسل ليهو بخرة قبل ما .............
والليلة ووووووووووووب يا غسينابى 
كان اخير ليك وجع الضرس



هههههههههههههه والله الظاهر عليك ماناوي تروق المنقة 
ياخالد انسي وجع الضرس دا عشان لو سمع صوتك ورجع
بتلقاني جنبك في جدة وبكون جادي
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

اوووووووووووووووب عليً اها في حاجة تاني
تفويتة
عليكم الله انت شغالين كدة وماعارفين عطية منو
عندما انتهيت من بناء سفينتى ... جفت كل بحور العالم



كان ده عطيتك   نااان ما تشم!!!!!!

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 4 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 0) ‏الغسينابي, ‏alamal, ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏طارق حامد 
انت طارق دا مشرك لي شنو
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*عطيه.........
الله يجازيك..........
ههههههههههههههه....

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*انا اعتزر فعطية هو عطية بس
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

عطيه.........
الله يجازيك..........
ههههههههههههههه....




الله يجازي الدريسه...
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

انا اعتزر فعطية هو عطية بس



 هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاى
تانى تجى ؟؟؟
تكويعة.- احنا عندنا الجو معتدل
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 4 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 0) ‏الغسينابي, ‏alamal, ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏طارق حامد 
انت طارق دا مشرك لي شنو



هههههههههههههه مشرك لعطيه قلت اجيب ليه حاج بله (يصرف) ليه نصحية :Laie_22:
تشكرات كثيرة لليث الفضائي العالي الجودة :562:
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

هههههههههههههه مشرك لعطيه قلت اجيب ليه حاج بله (يصرف) ليه نصحية :laie_22:
تشكرات كثيرة لليث الفضائي العالي الجودة :562:



الظاااااااااهر جاتك بخره!!!!!!
شامي حااااجه؟
ولا طارتك انفتلت؟
الليله ووووب عليك ياطارق
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*عطية عامل فيها اسد
لكن باين التدخين بجرسوا
وقال اخير الصعوت

ها ها هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
إتجرسي 

ولا عزاء لاصحاب الاوفرتايم
ولا ما كده يا ياسر؟؟
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

عطية عامل فيها اسد
لكن باين التدخين بجرسوا
وقال اخير الصعوت

ها ها هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
إتجرسي 

ولا عزاء لاصحاب الاوفرتايم
ولا ما كده يا ياسر؟؟



كده ونص...
انت عااارف ...
عطيه لو ماكان تعباااان...
كان رد ليك....
هو الباب ماقادر يفتحو....
او ووووب عليك ياايهاب
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏عبد العظيم حاج عمر 
حباب الغاب وجاب
اسمع يا عظمة انت بتعرف تسوق عجلة؟؟؟




 
 
 




*

----------


## طارق حامد

*‏طارق حامد, ‏عبد العظيم حاج عمر 

صباح الخير والعظمة 
اوع الناس تكون فاكرة الريحة ما حلوة 
الريحة حلوة شديد بس عطيه طلع ما حلو :21:
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

اللييييييييييييييييييلة اووووووووب عليك ياعطية 
في زول قال دك 
[/center]



دكين 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

وردة ثلاثة وردات وردة
مش دة المفتاح يا نصر ولا انا غلطان



انت ماغلطان وتسلم يا وردة شارع النيل 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

انا غلطـــــــــــــــــان 

:ansmile06::ansmile06::ansmile06:



بعد ايه ياورده 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

كلنا خطرين الا عطييييييييييه...
مسكين عطييييييه....
هو منو عطيييييه؟
وساااكن ويييين؟



ساكن المايقوما وراحل البروفه 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

رزان يا بتى عليك النبى
موضوع عطية دا اطلعى منو؟؟



من حقنا كلنا يارزان نلقى اجابه من خالد
 عطيه ده منو 
يلا ياياسر قول لينا 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

ناااس الابيض يبرو....
وناس كوستي ديل المحنه...
او وووووووب عليك ياعطيه



نحن مقتنعين ان كوستى محنه بس اجدع لينا انتى محنه على الخاص ياارباب 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

تآآآآآآآآآآآنى . . . . . !!
الله يقطع عطيه وسنين عطيه . . . . 
يا شيخ طارق الناس ديل رجعوا تآآآآآآآآنى . . .
استعمل سلطاتك وامنع الشم ده فى المنبر 
واللا نحن زآآآآآآآتو بعد شويه حا نبقى شمامين
ود البقعه ويييييين . . . خلى يجى هنا يشوف الشم على اصولو !! 
:54685::54685::54685:



 انا بالذات ماقاعد احب الشمام ههههههههه 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

هههههههههههههههههههههاية
والله جنس تبلوغ أو كما قال أواب (أصغر منك بعشرين سنة أسلك منك بي سنة)

كان كدي نخلي الشم نرجع لي الكسارات

ويييييين التلاجة ياعظمة



هسي أنا قلت أووووووووب عليك



عظمه منو انت اكيد قاصد عطيه وخانك التعبير مش 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

انت يا الابيض اخوى حالتى انا خاتيك ضهر تقوم تنادى لينا ناس 999
الفيك اتعرفت يالاوبيض ضميرك ياخوى
لكن احنا برضو لا بنخاف ولا بننهرش وعندنا الضهر بس نكورك 
ووووووووب عليك ياعطية
وعطية يجى طاير ..



الكواريك للاخضر افضل وبتجيب نتيجه احسن مالك بالنفسجى الكحيان ده 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

بس تحبوا تدخلونا في حرج مع ناسنا ساي

أنا أقتبست الأتنين مع بعض شوفوا انتوا وأحكموا

أنا قلت ياعظمة وخالد قال ياعطية

عشان ما يتلخبط عليكم الاختصاص
مين قال 
أووووووووووووب عليك ياعطية 
حكمة والله وحكاية الحروف بت عم بعض



الحروف مظلومه الكلام  كلو من الكيبورت 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 5 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 1) ‏الصفوى, ‏الأبيض ضميرك, ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏نصرالدين أحمد علي
عطيه



عطيه ده منو يا اخوى ياصفوى
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*Quote=البرنسيسه;220600]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/quote]
اسمعى كلام عمك واتخارجى من البوست 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

انا عطية



مبروك وكده المسألة دى انتهت والراجل اعترف والحمد لله وعجلتو دبل 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 0) ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏yassirali66, ‏طارق حامد
مرحب بيك يا ريس لو ما فهمتا حاجة لى هسع قول
الليلة ووووب عليك يالابيض ضميرك



الابيض ضميرك انت برضو عندك عجله 
اكاد لا اصدق






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 0) ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏yassirali66, ‏طارق حامد 
يا حكومة فى زول عدل فى عنوان البوست دا يا تورونى دا منو يا بكلم ليكم
عطــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــية



معناها انت عارف عطيه
 ممكن تقول لينا عطيه ده منو 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

عطيه ما تكلموا.....
جاااي تعبااان...
وطااارتو مفتوله....



طارت منووووووووووووو 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

عطيه.........
الله يجازيك..........
ههههههههههههههه....



الغيسينابى مسكين يااياس
برغم اعترافه بس انا حاسى انه مظلوم 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

هههههههههههههه مشرك لعطيه قلت اجيب ليه حاج بله (يصرف) ليه نصحية :laie_22:
تشكرات كثيرة لليث الفضائي العالي الجودة :562:



 الليله اووب عليهم اتشربكوا فى اللون الخترى





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

عطية عامل فيها اسد
لكن باين التدخين بجرسوا
وقال اخير الصعوت

ها ها هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
إتجرسي 

ولا عزاء لاصحاب الاوفرتايم
ولا ما كده يا ياسر؟؟



ايهاب نرحب بيك مساء اليوم بشارع النيل 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏عبد العظيم حاج عمر 
حباب الغاب وجاب
اسمع يا عظمة انت بتعرف تسوق عجلة؟؟؟



 
 
 







بسوق عجله وبعمل حركات كمان .. بس قول لينا عطيه ده منو 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

‏طارق حامد, ‏عبد العظيم حاج عمر 

صباح الخير والعظمة 
اوع الناس تكون فاكرة الريحة ما حلوة 
الريحة حلوة شديد بس عطيه طلع ما حلو :21:



الليله اوووووووووب عليك يااب عجله بالمناسبه ياشيخ طارق سواقتك كيف للعجلات
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

‏طارق حامد, ‏عبد العظيم حاج عمر 

صباح الخير والعظمة 
اوع الناس تكون فاكرة الريحة ما حلوة 
الريحة حلوة شديد بس عطيه طلع ما حلو :21:




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااغغغغغغغ

هههههههههههههااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااععععععع


والله بتكتلو ليكم زول ..

والله يجازي الكان السبب ..
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااغغغغغغغ

هههههههههههههااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااععععععع


والله بتكتلو ليكم زول ..

والله يجازي الكان السبب ..



الله يجزيه كل خير 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

‏طارق حامد, ‏عبد العظيم حاج عمر 

صباح الخير والعظمة 
اوع الناس تكون فاكرة الريحة ما حلوة 
الريحة حلوة شديد بس عطيه طلع ما حلو :21:



 
هههههههههههههههههههههاية وتاني ههههههههههههههههاية

فهامة ياباني أصلي ياولد وصلحوا
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

دكين


انت ماغلطان وتسلم يا وردة شارع النيل 

بعد ايه ياورده 

ساكن المايقوما وراحل البروفه 

من حقنا كلنا يارزان نلقى اجابه من خالد
عطيه ده منو 
يلا ياياسر قول لينا 

نحن مقتنعين ان كوستى محنه بس اجدع لينا انتى محنه على الخاص ياارباب 

انا بالذات ماقاعد احب الشمام ههههههههه  
عظمه منو انت اكيد قاصد عطيه وخانك التعبير مش 

الكواريك للاخضر افضل وبتجيب نتيجه احسن مالك بالنفسجى الكحيان ده 

الحروف مظلومه الكلام كلو من الكيبورت 


عطيه ده منو يا اخوى ياصفوى









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

quote=البرنسيسه;220600]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



اسمعى كلام عمك واتخارجى من البوست


مبروك وكده المسألة دى انتهت والراجل اعترف والحمد لله وعجلتو دبل 

الابيض ضميرك انت برضو عندك عجله 
اكاد لا اصدق 

معناها انت عارف عطيه
ممكن تقول لينا عطيه ده منو 

طارت منووووووووووووو  
الغيسينابى مسكين يااياس
برغم اعترافه بس انا حاسى انه مظلوم 

الليله اووب عليهم اتشربكوا فى اللون الخترى 
ايهاب نرحب بيك مساء اليوم بشارع النيل 

بسوق عجله وبعمل حركات كمان .. بس قول لينا عطيه ده منو 



الليله اوووووووووب عليك يااب عجله بالمناسبه ياشيخ طارق سواقتك كيف للعجلات[/quote]

بالله شوفوا الزول دا أتعب نفسه كيف






ياراجل مقوم نفسك بالدريسة دي لي شنو 



مجبور علي الردود .. ولا مالك أنت في زول قال أنت عطية؟؟؟



خليتنا نشك أنك عطية 


نكلم ليك الصفوي يديك موية
ههههههههههههههههههههههالية


*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااغغغغغغغ

هههههههههههههااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااععععععع


والله بتكتلو ليكم زول ..

والله يجازي الكان السبب ..









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

الله يجزيه كل خير 



 
الله يجازيه خير  الكان السبب
ويجازينا معاه 



 أجر المناولة
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					





بالله شوفوا الزول دا أتعب نفسه كيف 
ياراجل مقوم نفسك بالدريسة دي لي شنو  
مجبور علي الردود .. ولا مالك أنت في زول قال أنت عطية؟؟؟ 
خليتنا نشك أنك عطية  
نكلم ليك الصفوي يديك موية
ههههههههههههههههههههههالية 
[/quote]
نصر الدين انا برئ جدا وبصراحه كده عطيه صاحبى وعطوه اسألوا منو الرايح
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

الله يجازيه خير  الكان السبب
ويجازينا معاه 



 أجر المناولة



اها عطية لقيتو ؟؟؟

ما شفت عطية يااااساري الليل ماااجاني خبر يااااا ساري الليل 

الجديد شديد:

يوميات عطوة ومفتاح البور :JC_handshake:
ذاك الصباح اهو لاح ياجميل البلبل الصداح

جاك يحكي ليك جاك يشكي ليك من شوقو ليك
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

الله يجازيه خير الكان السبب
ويجازينا معاه 

أجر المناولة



المناولة دى حولت صاحبك للتحقيق وامس شكلت محكمه بشارع النيل برئاسة حسكو وعضوية اواب وبحارى :3_3_5v[1]:... وستبدأ الجلسات اليوم بتهمة تسريب معلومات تمس الامن النيلى.. ويتولى هيئة الدفاع عن ابورده الاستاذه حلوم بناء على طلب المتهم ويمثل الاتهام بيتر24
:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

اها عطية لقيتو ؟؟؟

ما شفت عطية يااااساري الليل ماااجاني خبر يااااا ساري الليل 

الجديد شديد:

يوميات عطوة ومفتاح البور :JC_handshake:
ذاك الصباح اهو لاح ياجميل البلبل الصداح

جاك يحكي ليك جاك يشكي ليك من شوقو ليك



انت مرقت بى ضمانه ولا شنو:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h
ونفسى اعرف واسطتك منو:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*[/QUOTE]
نصر الدين انا برئ جدا وبصراحه كده عطيه صاحبى وعطوه اسألوا منو الرايح[/QUOTE]

انت ماتفسر والرايح مابقصر ..

واتكلوجي :mo13:
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

انت مرقت بى ضمانه ولا شنو:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h
ونفسى اعرف واسطتك منو:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv



ماااااااااااااااااااااا قلنا ليكم لا ..:Laie_22::Laie_22:

:big:
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

المناولة دى حولت صاحبك للتحقيق وامس شكلت محكمه بشارع النيل برئاسة حسكو وعضوية اواب وبحارى :3_3_5v[1]:... وستبدأ الجلسات اليوم بتهمة تسريب معلومات تمس الامن النيلى.. ويتولى هيئة الدفاع عن ابورده الاستاذه حلوم بناء على طلب المتهم ويمثل الاتهام بيتر24
:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h



دناااااااا غلبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان :mecry:

كل الي اعرفو اني بروح من البيت للمطار ومن المطار للبيت ..

موش كلبالة ولدت .. 

داخل المحكمة :

تم تعين محامين للدفاع ..
وهم ..

نصر الدين ..خالد سليمان .. ياسر ..غندور ..طارق 







واتحاكمي :21:
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*عطية دا مش ود عوض؟
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

بالله شوفوا الزول دا أتعب نفسه كيف

ياراجل مقوم نفسك بالدريسة دي لي شنو  
مجبور علي الردود .. ولا مالك أنت في زول قال أنت عطية؟؟؟ 
خليتنا نشك أنك عطية  
نكلم ليك الصفوي يديك موية
ههههههههههههههههههههههالية 



نصر الدين انا برئ جدا وبصراحه كده عطيه صاحبى وعطوه اسألوا منو الرايح[/quote]
الليلة ووووووووووووب يا صاحب عطية
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					





الليلة ووووووووووووب يا صاحب عطية[/quote]
 صاحب عطيه مالو بلساتك عجلة عطيه 
لما تكون نازله
:4_1_210::4_1_210::4_1_210:
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

دناااااااا غلبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان :mecry:

داخل المحكمة :

تم تعين محامين للدفاع ..
وهم ..

نصر الدين ..خالد سليمان .. ياسر ..غندور ..طار
واتحاكمي :21:



ياخ انت اصلك قتلت ليك زول جايب الفطاحله ديل كلهم
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

ياخ انت اصلك قتلت ليك زول جايب الفطاحله ديل كلهم



احنا بندافع عن عطيه...
بس هو وينو عطيه.؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

احنا بندافع عن عطيه...
بس هو وينو عطيه.؟؟؟؟؟؟



انا غايتو زول زى عطية دا ما بدافع عنو ولو لقيتو فى النار بزيدو حطب جاب لينا الكلام يا رجالة
لكن كان دايرنى ادافع عن العجلة بدافع
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

انا غايتو زول زى عطية دا ما بدافع عنو ولو لقيتو فى النار بزيدو حطب جاب لينا الكلام يا رجالة
لكن كان دايرنى ادافع عن العجلة بدافع



افترضنا انك جيت تدافع عن العجله...
وشميت الريحه....
تقعد في الواااااااطه وتقول..
ووووب عليك ياخالد...
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

احنا بندافع عن عطيه...
بس هو وينو عطيه.؟؟؟؟؟؟



عطيه راح ينفخ لساتك عجلتو وبجي مشكور ياياسر نيابه عن عطيه‎
‎
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

احنا بندافع عن عطيه...
بس هو وينو عطيه.؟؟؟؟؟؟



 
عطية عياااااااااااااااااااااان

راح يدوهوا حقنة بنسلين
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

المناولة دى حولت صاحبك للتحقيق وامس شكلت محكمه بشارع النيل برئاسة حسكو وعضوية اواب وبحارى :3_3_5v[1]:... وستبدأ الجلسات اليوم بتهمة تسريب معلومات تمس الامن النيلى.. ويتولى هيئة الدفاع عن ابورده الاستاذه حلوم بناء على طلب المتهم ويمثل الاتهام بيتر24


:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h



 
هههههههههههههههههههههههاية 

سبحان مقلب الأحوال

المتهم يبقي في لجنة التحقيق 
والبرئ يبحث عن محامي
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاية وتاني ههههههههههههههاية

كان دا أمن نيلكم 
أوووووووووووووب عليكم كلكم عطيات 
زول بيمرق النصيحة مافي ؟
عرفت ياالصفوي والأبيض ضميرك الناس ديل حارسين موية النيل لي شنو؟






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

دناااااااا غلبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان :mecry:

كل الي اعرفو اني بروح من البيت للمطار ومن المطار للبيت ..

موش كلبالة ولدت .. 

داخل المحكمة :

تم تعين محامين للدفاع ..
وهم ..

نصر الدين ..خالد سليمان .. ياسر ..غندور ..طارق 







واتحاكمي :21:



شد حيلك يا أخوي

الواحد من يجري يكوس للمحامين

معناها مورط مورط

لكن بنخارجك بس انت قول كلمت نصرالدين وأنا بقول ماكلمني ولا سمعته
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

عطيه راح ينفخ لساتك عجلتو وبجي مشكور ياياسر نيابه عن عطيه‎
‎



هاهاهاااااااااااااي
الفي راسو ريشه...
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

عطية عياااااااااااااااااااااان

راح يدوهوا حقنة بنسلين



والبنسلين يا تمرجي.....
برضو عطيييييييييه....
بس من غير عجله....
بي حقنه البنسلين...
او  ووووب عليك ياعطيه..
*

----------


## yassirali66

*معناتها امنكم مهزوز....
ياعــــــــــــــــــزوز...
عم القري والحضر..
من السعوديه وحتي قطر....
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

معناتها امنكم مهزوز....
ياعــــــــــــــــــزوز...
عم القري والحضر..
من السعوديه وحتي قطر....



 قال أمن شارع النيل قال


يمين ناس الصحاري وأبار البترول في الربع الخالي سمعوا
تقولي لي جاموسات 
تاني عطية دا الا تجهزوا ليه موية في حوض السباحة
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

 قال أمن شارع النيل قال


يمين ناس الصحاري وأبار البترول في الربع الخالي سمعوا
تقولي لي جاموسات 
تاني عطية دا الا تجهزوا ليه موية في حوض السباحة



مويه يسوا بيها شنو؟؟
يحلو بيها  البنسلين؟
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

مويه يسوا بيها شنو؟؟
يحلو بيها البنسلين؟



 
يسوا بيها شنو كيف يعني ؟؟؟

الموية اما شراب او غسيل او حمام 



البنسلين بقوا يجيبوا مويته فتايل 


الليلة اوووووووووووووووب عليك يا عطية
                        	*

----------


## علاءالدين محمد هاشم

*انتو    قاصدين عطية   الدلالية     واللا عطية الارهابية     ....  يكونش  اصدكوا   عطية الحضرية 


لا  تهاون مع عطية   .....
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علاءالدين محمد هاشم
					

انتو قاصدين عطية الدلالية واللا عطية الارهابية .... يكونش اصدكوا عطية الحضرية 
 لا تهاون مع عطية .....



 

عطيــــــــــــــــــــة 
 :n2_chick_back:

وبابـــــــــــــا بيغسل العدة
:cooking:
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*:011::blb6:[frame="7 80"]البوست مغلق للصيانة[/frame]:phil_05::blb6:
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

:011::blb6:[frame="7 80"]البوست مغلق للصيانة[/frame]:phil_05::blb6:



 قريبا ترقبوا الجزء الثانى
 
[glint]محاكمة عطية[/glint]
 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*abou alla, أب ظرف, مبارك علي حسين, أبو اية, africanu*, محمد خيرى, محمد زين العابدين, محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب, محمد عبده, محمود المريخابي, مجاهد محمد الهادي, محب المريخ, محى الدين شاور, مجدالدين شريف, مجدي بندي, ميدو1, محجوب الخير, ajaj76, alajabalajeeb, alamal, alhawii, almutwakil, amirshendi, مريخابي مووووت, مريخابي شرس, مريخابي كسلاوي, مريخي, مرهف, أسامة خوجلي, asimayis, معتز المكى, معراج, az3d, Azmi shosh, bakri2010, الملك, الأبيض ضميرك, البرنسيسه, الجامرابي, الحارث, الجيلي شاور محمد, الصادق, الصادق عبد الوهاب, الصفوى, الغسينابي, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ابو راما, ابواخلاص, ابوبكر, احمد محمد الحسن, احمد جبريل, احمد على محمد احمد, احمر مكة, ايمن شربيني, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, ايدهو, ارخبيل, اسامة النور, انا سوداني انا, اواب محمد, Ehab M. Ali*, تينا, بشيردعاك, Gold star, hagar, hass6666, جمال بلل, خلف الله الهادى, ibrahim s, خالد سليمان طه, خالد عيساوي, خالد نوري, جاميكا, ياسر صديق, حافظ النور, حريري, خشم الموس, حسن بدري, حسن بشير, حسن دحدوح, جواندي*, jafaros, khalidtv, majedsiddig, meriekhabygidan, mhmd altayb, midris3, Mohamed Mirghani, mohammed_h_o, mozamel1, Mr.Kdrook, mub25, m_mamoon, najma, رزان عبيد, nona, nouriomer, سامى جنابى, زول وبس, RED PLANET, samawal, tito61, علاءالدين محمد هاشم, عبد العزيز24, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, عبداللطيف, عبدالرحمن محجوب, عرفوكش, عشان تانى؟, غندور, viva 2020, Wad Atbara, yassirali66, فائزمصطفى جعفر, هشام احمدموسى, نبيل فنجري, ود من الله, ود البقعة, ود الشامي, ودحمدون, ودحسن, نصرالدين أحمد علي, نعيم عجيمي, طارق حامد, طارق حسن, كدكول, كركبة2010 

والله عطيه بقي مشهور خالص اقصد مفضوح خالص ...
نعلن تضامنا الكامل مع عطيه وارسال كل المستلزمات المساعدة ليرجع عطيه بتاع زمان ...
كما نعلن نحن المدافعين عن المتهم البرئ بانه برئ برائة الذئب من دم ابن يعقوب ...
قلنا ليكم الخبر جاءنا عن طريق HD:hellocv4:
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*عارف يا شيخ طارق الناس الفوق ديل كللللللهم
اى زول دخل البوست ده طستو عطيه اقصد الجاموسه !!
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

عطيــــــــــــــــــــة 
 :n2_chick_back:

وبابـــــــــــــا بيغسل العدة
:cooking:



تم تفجير القنبله الننويه بشااااارع النيل...
ويقول ليك اختراق امنيييييييي...
وتأمنييييييييييي
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

:011::blb6:[frame="7 80"]البوست مغلق للصيانة[/frame]:phil_05::blb6:



هاهاهاااااااااااااااي
والله ضحكت لمن بكيت...
ايهاب ما بتنبله فوله في خشموا...
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

قريبا ترقبوا الجزء الثانى
 
[glint]محاكمة عطية[/glint]
 



هو علي العليه نااافص....
دريسه وسواقة عجله وراجياهو العطور...
وتحاكموووووووووه
الليله وووووب عليك ياعطيه
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

abou alla, أب ظرف, مبارك علي حسين, أبو اية, africanu*, محمد خيرى, محمد زين العابدين, محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب, محمد عبده, محمود المريخابي, مجاهد محمد الهادي, محب المريخ, محى الدين شاور, مجدالدين شريف, مجدي بندي, ميدو1, محجوب الخير, ajaj76, alajabalajeeb, alamal, alhawii, almutwakil, amirshendi, مريخابي مووووت, مريخابي شرس, مريخابي كسلاوي, مريخي, مرهف, أسامة خوجلي, asimayis, معتز المكى, معراج, az3d, azmi shosh, bakri2010, الملك, الأبيض ضميرك, البرنسيسه, الجامرابي, الحارث, الجيلي شاور محمد, الصادق, الصادق عبد الوهاب, الصفوى, الغسينابي, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ابو راما, ابواخلاص, ابوبكر, احمد محمد الحسن, احمد جبريل, احمد على محمد احمد, احمر مكة, ايمن شربيني, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, ايدهو, ارخبيل, اسامة النور, انا سوداني انا, اواب محمد, ehab m. Ali*, تينا, بشيردعاك, gold star, hagar, hass6666, جمال بلل, خلف الله الهادى, ibrahim s, خالد سليمان طه, خالد عيساوي, خالد نوري, جاميكا, ياسر صديق, حافظ النور, حريري, خشم الموس, حسن بدري, حسن بشير, حسن دحدوح, جواندي*, jafaros, khalidtv, majedsiddig, meriekhabygidan, mhmd altayb, midris3, mohamed mirghani, mohammed_h_o, mozamel1, mr.kdrook, mub25, m_mamoon, najma, رزان عبيد, nona, nouriomer, سامى جنابى, زول وبس, red planet, samawal, tito61, علاءالدين محمد هاشم, عبد العزيز24, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, عبداللطيف, عبدالرحمن محجوب, عرفوكش, عشان تانى؟, غندور, viva 2020, wad atbara, yassirali66, فائزمصطفى جعفر, هشام احمدموسى, نبيل فنجري, ود من الله, ود البقعة, ود الشامي, ودحمدون, ودحسن, نصرالدين أحمد علي, نعيم عجيمي, طارق حامد, طارق حسن, كدكول, كركبة2010 

والله عطيه بقي مشهور خالص اقصد مفضوح خالص ...
نعلن تضامنا الكامل مع عطيه وارسال كل المستلزمات المساعدة ليرجع عطيه بتاع زمان ...
كما نعلن نحن المدافعين عن المتهم البرئ بانه برئ برائة الذئب من دم ابن يعقوب ...
قلنا ليكم الخبر جاءنا عن طريق hd:hellocv4:



جنس شمااااااااااارات...
ليك حق تصلك الاخبار...
اجهزة hd عالية النقاء
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ولازال عطية يكافح من اجل ان يكون له قوتة الذي تمكنة 
من دفر عجلتة بقدر اكبر
وانا اسف ياشباب والبوست دة انا اعتزل دخولوا تاني
تفويتة 
هو عطية دة عرفتوه ولا لسة
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏الأبيض ضميرك 
اها يالاخو عرفتا عطية؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

عارف يا شيخ طارق الناس الفوق ديل كللللللهم
اى زول دخل البوست ده طستو عطيه اقصد الجاموسه !!



كان كدة يا صاحبي نعمل لينا شركة لا ستيراد الجواميس 
جاموستك دي تكفي منو ولا منو ...
اعلن الوجيه الابيض ضميرك بارسال مسا عدة عاجلة لعطيه عبارة عن عجلة وبه تروس سرعة 
مع تركيب صدام امامي ليقئ العجل الامامي شر الصدمة ...
اها العجلة وجدنا ليها حل ، عطيه ده نعمل ليه شنو ؟
ووووووب عليك يا عطيه :58:
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

كان كدة يا صاحبي نعمل لينا شركة لا ستيراد الجواميس 
جاموستك دي تكفي منو ولا منو ...
اعلن الوجيه الابيض ضميرك بارسال مسا عدة عاجلة لعطيه عبارة عن عجلة وبه تروس سرعة 
مع تركيب صدام امامي ليقئ العجل الامامي شرة الصدمة ...
اها العجلة وجدنا ليها حل ، عطيه ده نعمل ليه شنو ؟
ووووووب عليك يا عطيه :58:



شحموا ليهو التروس
والليلة وووووووووووووووب عليك يا عطية
 :1251:                                           :1251:
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

كان كدة يا صاحبي نعمل لينا شركة لا ستيراد الجواميس 
جاموستك دي تكفي منو ولا منو ...
اعلن الوجيه الابيض ضميرك بارسال مسا عدة عاجلة لعطيه عبارة عن عجلة وبه تروس سرعة 
مع تركيب صدام امامي ليقئ العجل الامامي شر الصدمة ...
اها العجلة وجدنا ليها حل ، عطيه ده نعمل ليه شنو ؟
ووووووب عليك يا عطيه :58:









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

شحموا ليهو التروس
والليلة وووووووووووووووب عليك يا عطية
 :1251:                                           :1251:



[frame="1 80"]البوست مغلق للصيانه مره اخري[/frame]

تخريمه:
جماعتك ديل حصلهم يانصر الدين بقو بيشوتو بره 18
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

افترضنا انك جيت تدافع عن العجله...
وشميت الريحه....
تقعد في الواااااااطه وتقول..
ووووب عليك ياخالد...









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

عطية عياااااااااااااااااااااان

راح يدوهوا حقنة بنسلين









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههاية 

سبحان مقلب الأحوال

المتهم يبقي في لجنة التحقيق 
والبرئ يبحث عن محامي
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاية وتاني ههههههههههههههاية

كان دا أمن نيلكم 
أوووووووووووووب عليكم كلكم عطيات 
زول بيمرق النصيحة مافي ؟
عرفت ياالصفوي والأبيض ضميرك الناس ديل حارسين موية النيل لي شنو؟

شد حيلك يا أخوي

الواحد من يجري يكوس للمحامين

معناها مورط مورط

لكن بنخارجك بس انت قول كلمت نصرالدين وأنا بقول ماكلمني ولا سمعته









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

هاهاهاااااااااااااي
الفي راسو ريشه...










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

عطيــــــــــــــــــــة 

:n2_chick_back: 
وبابـــــــــــــا بيغسل العدة
:cooking:









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

:011::blb6:[frame="7 80"]البوست مغلق للصيانة[/frame]:phil_05::blb6:









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

قريبا ترقبوا الجزء الثانى


[glint]محاكمة عطية[/glint]












 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

abou alla, أب ظرف, مبارك علي حسين, أبو اية, africanu*, محمد خيرى, محمد زين العابدين, محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب, محمد عبده, محمود المريخابي, مجاهد محمد الهادي, محب المريخ, محى الدين شاور, مجدالدين شريف, مجدي بندي, ميدو1, محجوب الخير, ajaj76, alajabalajeeb, alamal, alhawii, almutwakil, amirshendi, مريخابي مووووت, مريخابي شرس, مريخابي كسلاوي, مريخي, مرهف, أسامة خوجلي, asimayis, معتز المكى, معراج, az3d, azmi shosh, bakri2010, الملك, الأبيض ضميرك, البرنسيسه, الجامرابي, الحارث, الجيلي شاور محمد, الصادق, الصادق عبد الوهاب, الصفوى, الغسينابي, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ابو راما, ابواخلاص, ابوبكر, احمد محمد الحسن, احمد جبريل, احمد على محمد احمد, احمر مكة, ايمن شربيني, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, ايدهو, ارخبيل, اسامة النور, انا سوداني انا, اواب محمد, ehab m. Ali*, تينا, بشيردعاك, gold star, hagar, hass6666, جمال بلل, خلف الله الهادى, ibrahim s, خالد سليمان طه, خالد عيساوي, خالد نوري, جاميكا, ياسر صديق, حافظ النور, حريري, خشم الموس, حسن بدري, حسن بشير, حسن دحدوح, جواندي*, jafaros, khalidtv, majedsiddig, meriekhabygidan, mhmd altayb, midris3, mohamed mirghani, mohammed_h_o, mozamel1, mr.kdrook, mub25, m_mamoon, najma, رزان عبيد, nona, nouriomer, سامى جنابى, زول وبس, red planet, samawal, tito61, علاءالدين محمد هاشم, عبد العزيز24, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, عبداللطيف, عبدالرحمن محجوب, عرفوكش, عشان تانى؟, غندور, viva 2020, wad atbara, yassirali66, فائزمصطفى جعفر, هشام احمدموسى, نبيل فنجري, ود من الله, ود البقعة, ود الشامي, ودحمدون, ودحسن, نصرالدين أحمد علي, نعيم عجيمي, طارق حامد, طارق حسن, كدكول, كركبة2010 

والله عطيه بقي مشهور خالص اقصد مفضوح خالص ...
نعلن تضامنا الكامل مع عطيه وارسال كل المستلزمات المساعدة ليرجع عطيه بتاع زمان ...
كما نعلن نحن المدافعين عن المتهم البرئ بانه برئ برائة الذئب من دم ابن يعقوب ...
قلنا ليكم الخبر جاءنا عن طريق hd:hellocv4:









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

عارف يا شيخ طارق الناس الفوق ديل كللللللهم
اى زول دخل البوست ده طستو عطيه اقصد الجاموسه !!









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

تم تفجير القنبله الننويه بشااااارع النيل...
ويقول ليك اختراق امنيييييييي...
وتأمنييييييييييي









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

هاهاهاااااااااااااااي
والله ضحكت لمن بكيت...
ايهاب ما بتنبله فوله في خشموا...









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

جنس شمااااااااااارات...
ليك حق تصلك الاخبار...
اجهزة hd عالية النقاء









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

ولازال عطية يكافح من اجل ان يكون له قوتة الذي تمكنة 
من دفر عجلتة بقدر اكبر
وانا اسف ياشباب والبوست دة انا اعتزل دخولوا تاني
تفويتة 
هو عطية دة عرفتوه ولا لسة









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

كان كدة يا صاحبي نعمل لينا شركة لا ستيراد الجواميس 
جاموستك دي تكفي منو ولا منو ...
اعلن الوجيه الابيض ضميرك بارسال مسا عدة عاجلة لعطيه عبارة عن عجلة وبه تروس سرعة 
مع تركيب صدام امامي ليقئ العجل الامامي شر الصدمة ...
اها العجلة وجدنا ليها حل ، عطيه ده نعمل ليه شنو ؟
ووووووب عليك يا عطيه :58:



هسه عطيه لو عايز يشتكى يشتكى لمنو(بوست كلو حكومه)
تانى البوست ده انا ماحاادخلو الا مره فى اليوم عشات مااموت بالضحك
ياخ يمين كلهم فاطين سطر
واوب على عطيه الوقع فى ايديكم
ومتمنى اعرف عطيه ده منو 

*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاى
انا برى يا بيه
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*عطيه ده منو??  

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

هسه عطيه لو عايز يشتكى يشتكى لمنو؟؟
(بوست كلو حكومه)

تانى البوست ده انا ماحا ادخلو الا مره فى اليوم 
متمنى اعرف عطيه ده منو 
[/center]



 



ها ها هااااااااااااااااااااا
زي بتاعت خالد برضو
المشكلة يا عظمــــــــــــــــــــــــة
وفي الحقيقة يعني..
أو انا عايز اقول ليك 
إنو عطيــــــــــــــــــــــة ده ..........
أنا ذااااااااااتي 
ما عارف اقول ليك شنو

:hellocv4:
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

ها ها هااااااااااااااااااااا

زي بتاعت خالد برضو
المشكلة يا عظمــــــــــــــــــــــــة
وفي الحقيقة يعني..
أو انا عايز اقول ليك 
إنو عطيــــــــــــــــــــــة ده ..........
أنا ذااااااااااتي 
ما عارف اقول ليك شنو 

:hellocv4:



عطيه والله اووووب عليه بالجد جد
اذا كان المرشف العام ذات نفسه فاطى سطرين:mdry:
بعد كده باقى ليه يشتكى لمجلس الامن الاخضر بث:58: 
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 0) ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم, ‏عبد العظيم حاج عمر 
يا زعيم انت مالك حاتل فى البوست دا ؟؟؟؟
كل ما امشى مشوار واجى القاك قاعد وشغال بتدافع عن عطية
انت عطية دا بتعرفوا ولا شنو؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 0) ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم, ‏عبد العظيم حاج عمر 
يا زعيم انت مالك حاتل فى البوست دا ؟؟؟؟
كل ما امشى مشوار واجى القاك قاعد وشغال بتدافع عن عطية
انت عطية دا بتعرفوا ولا شنو؟؟؟



 مابعرفو لكن لابد لكل اسد ان يكون عطيه يوما ما 
وكل اصحابى البره والجوه السودان حاليا اسود
وان بأمن ليهم فى يوم باكر:019:
*

----------


## غندور

*عطيه ده منو?? 
*

----------


## غندور

*

*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					





 ياخوانا عمنا غندور دا داقى جرس وروهو عطية دا منو؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## علاءالدين محمد هاشم

*بعد ما مشيت درس العصر     واخذت  دروس خصوصية   واتصلت بالامم المتحدة  والاشراف العام والاشراف الخاص 

وبعد حهد  ومثابرة       يا  غندور  عرفت  ان التور ان وقع سكاكينه بتكتر 

وبعدين   كل تور بنضبح   وكل اسد سنونه بيتقع  وكل عطية   بجى  يوم وبتجرس    وتانى    يا التعاون     اوعك  من التهاون
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* 








*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					






لمن تقرع الاجراس
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*والله ماشاء الله....
البوست مليان للاخر...
الحاااصل شنو؟؟؟
ماتكونو قاعدين تركبو عجلات...
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 0) ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم, ‏عبد العظيم حاج عمر 
يا زعيم انت مالك حاتل فى البوست دا ؟؟؟؟
كل ما امشى مشوار واجى القاك قاعد وشغال بتدافع عن عطية
انت عطية دا بتعرفوا ولا شنو؟؟؟



 غايتو دي ماصبقك عليها زول ياخالد

وبما انك فاتح البوست دا


وعارف مين عطية دا

يبقي تلميحاتك دي لو سمعت بيها لجنة التحقيق في شارع النيل
بتاخد بيها بينات

بصراحة ياعطية أخير تعترف من يقبضوك بالثابتة
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

كان كدة يا صاحبي نعمل لينا شركة لا ستيراد الجواميس 
جاموستك دي تكفي منو ولا منو ...
اعلن الوجيه الابيض ضميرك بارسال مسا عدة عاجلة لعطيه عبارة عن عجلة وبه تروس سرعة 
مع تركيب صدام امامي ليقئ العجل الامامي شر الصدمة ...
اها العجلة وجدنا ليها حل ، عطيه ده نعمل ليه شنو ؟
ووووووب عليك يا عطيه :58:



نقول البطل عمل حادث بالعجله ومات ونقفل الخط اقصد البوست ( سبب قوى موش ؟؟ )
وبى كده يكون فعلا وووووووووووووووب عليك يا عطيه !!
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

غايتو دي ماصبقك عليها زول ياخالد

وبما انك فاتح البوست دا


وعارف مين عطية دا

يبقي تلميحاتك دي لو سمعت بيها لجنة التحقيق في شارع النيل
بتاخد بيها بينات

بصراحة ياعطية أخير تعترف من يقبضوك بالثابتة



يقبضو بالثابتة كيف يعنى كيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والله دى ثابتتا صعبة خلاص
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ووووووووووووب عليك يا عطيه...انت لسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسه؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

نقول البطل عمل حادث بالعجله ومات ونقفل الخط اقصد البوست ( سبب قوى موش ؟؟ )
وبى كده يكون فعلا وووووووووووووووب عليك يا عطيه !!



انت يالابيض اخوى مالك اتضايقتا من البوست دا؟؟؟
فى حاجة كده ولا كده
:4_1_210::4_1_210::4_1_210::4_1_210:
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

ووووووووووووب عليك يا عطيه...انت لسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسه؟؟؟



 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاى
والله يا عطية صحى الليلة ووووووووووووب عليك
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

يقبضو بالثابتة كيف يعنى كيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والله دى ثابتتا صعبة خلاص



 
دي دايرة ليها تعب كمان

تقول ليه قول أه أوه أه
اذا شميت ريحة تبقي ثابتة

مش في ريحة وزول بتأوه وما تيييييييييييييب


الليلة شنو يابرنسيسة؟
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

انت يالابيض اخوى مالك اتضايقتا من البوست دا؟؟؟
فى حاجة كده ولا كده
:4_1_210::4_1_210::4_1_210::4_1_210:



 

 والله يا خالدونا  ما اتضايقت لكن بس خايف على الجاموسه 
شغاله طس سآآآآآآآآآآى . . . تقوم تموت لى وانا ما عندى غيرها
اصلو الفيلم ده بقى هندى عدييييييييل والناس داخله ومارقه !!
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

 
الليلة شنو يابرنسيسة؟



بالجديد ولا بالقديم؟؟؟؟؟

:a12:
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*عطـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــية
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏طارق حامد 
يا سعادتك رايك شنو نقفل المحضر دا عشان نستعد للجزء الثانى
محاكمة عطــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيـــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏طارق حامد 
يا سعادتك رايك شنو نقفل المحضر دا عشان نستعد للجزء الثانى
محاكمة عطــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيـــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه



تعرف يا خالد كنت بفكر في الموضوع ده وانت بتكتب في ردك ده ...
خلاص خلوا البرنسيسة اقصد شهرذاذ تسكت عن الكلام المباح ...
20 صفحة كفاية ...
حرام عليك يا خالد عطيه يحاكمو ليه شنو ما الفيهوه مكفيه ...
نحن لازام نحاكم ناس ويكيليكس الفضحوه
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

تعرف يا خالد كنت بفكر في الموضوع ده وانت بتكتب في ردك ده ...
خلاص خلوا البرنسيسة اقصد شهرذاذ تسكت عن الكلام المباح ...
20 صفحة كفاية ...
حرام عليك يا خالد عطيه يحاكمو ليه شنو ما الفيهوه مكفيه ...
نحن لازام نحاكم ناس ويكيليكس الفضحوه



والله ياشيخنا مدام الكبير رايه قفل المحضر في 20 صفحة يبقي تلج أقصد موافقين .
بس أنا في حاجتين كان محرقات روحي
الأولي بالقديم ولا الجديد
والتانية انتوا ياجماعة ماتقفلوه ساي وعفي الله عما سلف ... هسي في داعي لناس ويكيليكس دي
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

هسي في داعي لناس ويكيليكس دي



هههههههههههه
وها هاهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------

